
CIA cyber weapons stolen in historic breach due to 'woefully lax security' - uger
https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/16/politics/cia-wikileaks-vault-7-leak-report/index.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23538903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23538903)

